# Prince William Archer's 1st Shoot



## ArchmdFaulk (Jul 5, 2009)

Prince William Archer's are having their first shoot April 25, 2010. Starting time will be a Shotgun start at 9:00 a.m., Field Hunter Round.

You can find directions at http://princewilliamarchers.com

Hope to see you there!

Matt


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Matt... It was good to see you out at AAA today.. sorry, I'm gonna keep it a lil closer and shoot TA next Sunday, but hope to shoot with ya one day soon.. :thumb: :cheers:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

9:00....that's early


----------



## ArchmdFaulk (Jul 5, 2009)

Its not that early. you'll thank me at the end of Day.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Why would we thank you for getting done at 1:30 instead of 2:30....I am in no rush to get home to watch TV on a Sun afternoon. 

It is early when you have to leave your house by 7:00 to get food....awake...warmed up and registered....and Nino out of bed. It takes us almost an hour to get to PWA.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Why would we thank you for getting done at 1:30 instead of 2:30....I am in no rush to get home to watch TV on a Sun afternoon.
> 
> It is early when you have to leave your house by 7:00 to get food....awake...warmed up and registered....and Nino out of bed. It takes us almost an hour to get to PWA.


I agree. A lot of "field clubs" really cut down on their own participation by insisting on shotgun start. It's not like field archery has the number of shooter, or clubs that 3D has. With limited supply on clubs most of us field shooters have to put in at least some amount of travel to reach a club that is having a shoot. It's not like 3d where any given week end we have 3-4 clubs with in 1/2 an hour drive hosting a shoot. For most of us field shooters we usually have just 1 option come the week end, and more times than not that option requires travel of at least an hour.
Insisting on shotgun start only helps to prevent shooters from outside the immediate area from attending, especially when it's as early as 9am. I would have to be out of bed by 5:30 in order to just make it in time to start.

I know Vince, and I have talked about this over the past months, and I know that PWA is not going to turn away someone who shows up late like other clubs I have been to:angry:. But still I personally think it would be in the best interest of field clubs to announce their shoots as casual registration from say 8-noon (or even 7-11) to open up their venue more to people from outside the immediate area.


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

Just come on out and shoot. if any of you are going to be late let me know.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

VA Vince said:


> Just come on out and shoot. if any of you are going to be late let me know.


we are probably gonna be late :chortle:


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> we are probably gonna be late :chortle:


Nino will get up on time. Heck, I will probably be up at 5am which stinks. Just saw the weather forcast, doesnt look good . But Sunday is a long way's away.


----------



## 2-STROKE (Aug 17, 2006)

Im so bummed Matt... the 25th is our shoot date too. Hoping to get up there to your club for a field round soon! Hope all is well, and that you have a great turnout!

Andy


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

BOWGOD said:


> I agree. A lot of "field clubs" really cut down on their own participation by insisting on shotgun start. It's not like field archery has the number of shooter, or clubs that 3D has. With limited supply on clubs most of us field shooters have to put in at least some amount of travel to reach a club that is having a shoot. It's not like 3d where any given week end we have 3-4 clubs with in 1/2 an hour drive hosting a shoot. For most of us field shooters we usually have just 1 option come the week end, and more times than not that option requires travel of at least an hour.
> Insisting on shotgun start only helps to prevent shooters from outside the immediate area from attending, especially when it's as early as 9am. I would have to be out of bed by 5:30 in order to just make it in time to start.
> 
> I know Vince, and I have talked about this over the past months, and I know that PWA is not going to turn away someone who shows up late like other clubs I have been to:angry:. But still I personally think it would be in the best interest of field clubs to announce their shoots as casual registration from say 8-noon (or even 7-11) to open up their venue more to people from outside the immediate area.


You guys and your casual registration. Heck with a shotgun start everyone gets done about the same time. If there are awards then this helps out the club. If no awards then the shotgun start allows the members that are running the shoot time to go home and be around the family. Casual registration makes for a very long day if you are the ones running the event.So the next time you want to see a casual registration please volunteer at your home club and stay for the WHOLE day. This past Sunday we started at 10 am and I still didn't get home before 4:30 pm. If it was a casual reg. it would have been more like 6:30 or 7 oclock. just my $.02 Ed


----------



## frank_jones (Mar 2, 2006)

*shotgun start*



BOWGOD said:


> I agree. A lot of "field clubs" really cut down on their own participation by insisting on shotgun start. It's not like field archery has the number of shooter, or clubs that 3D has. With limited supply on clubs most of us field shooters have to put in at least some amount of travel to reach a club that is having a shoot. It's not like 3d where any given week end we have 3-4 clubs with in 1/2 an hour drive hosting a shoot. For most of us field shooters we usually have just 1 option come the week end, and more times than not that option requires travel of at least an hour.
> Insisting on shotgun start only helps to prevent shooters from outside the immediate area from attending, especially when it's as early as 9am. I would have to be out of bed by 5:30 in order to just make it in time to start.
> 
> I know Vince, and I have talked about this over the past months, and I know that PWA is not going to turn away someone who shows up late like other clubs I have been to:angry:. But still I personally think it would be in the best interest of field clubs to announce their shoots as casual registration from say 8-noon (or even 7-11) to open up their venue more to people from outside the immediate area.


 one of the reasons for the shotgun start was for the grouping of archers with thier competition. another reason was to allow the older archers to teach the new archers the rules for field archery. there have been a few shooters show up and want to shoot but they do not know how to score and shoot a field round. a casual registration enforces the archery "click". same old people shooting together and this doesn't allow new archers to get involved. I have seen and heard this from new archers and because of this they didn't stay in archery at all. they say" I will just shoot at my home" this has happened at my club...norva.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Frank a later start is all he is asking.....

Those same guys that complain about "clicks" are still left out because those guys are still gonna shoot together....on top of that those guys that complain have to also show some effort on their end to meet the people....they are also the same people that run from hlthe range 15 mins or less after you or I get to the range and pull out the FS gear or start shooting and not flinging arrows all over the place. 

Nino and I have a bet going ever time we get to a range and there are already people there how long before they leave.....95% of the time if it's someone just coming to get their feet wet or practicing and they aren't a target shooter....those back yard archers run. 

If you can't get in a group at a field course your not coming out of the corner....I have never seen anyone that's an indoor or field shooter in our area shun anyone....so the next time someone says crap like that call them on it. You have been at the range before when its been you, me, Shawn, Brett, Roger and a couple other FS shooters....by the time we all have a target hung the place is empty....was it a click no...we were people that knew each other that came to shoot.


----------



## 2-STROKE (Aug 17, 2006)

I personally like the idea of a shotgun start and would like to implement that into out shoots at my club someday. Why doesnt anyone complain when its a golf tournament - they all seem show up, hit some balls on the range, get to their carts and are happy to play! I dont understand the disconnect with showing up to an archery tourney at a set time? What am I missing here? If you live further away... set your alarm alittle earlier... its just that easy.


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

2-STROKE said:


> I personally like the idea of a shotgun start and would like to implement that into out shoots at my club someday. Why doesnt anyone complain when its a golf tournament - they all seem show up, hit some balls on the range, get to their carts and are happy to play! I dont understand the disconnect with showing up to an archery tourney at a set time? What am I missing here? If you live further away... set your alarm alittle earlier... its just that easy.


Exactly! Well said Andy. Its no different then getting a tee time for 9am, you get there a bit early to hit balls and roll at your time.


----------



## DHawk2 (Feb 18, 2007)

VA Vince said:


> Exactly! Well said Andy. Its no different then getting a tee time for 9am, you get there a bit early to hit balls and roll at your time.


But if YOU make the tee time then that's when you want to shoot. Other wise someone else is making it for you. Seems to me if you have people that live farther away, that tell you they want to come shoot at your club, you could at least try to work with them. We are lucky to have 10-12 people shoot a field round here and they are all local. We usually start at 10am and you can shoot when ever you show as far as I know.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

2-STROKE said:


> I personally like the idea of a shotgun start and would like to implement that into out shoots at my club someday. Why doesnt anyone complain when its a golf tournament - they all seem show up, hit some balls on the range, get to their carts and are happy to play! I dont understand the disconnect with showing up to an archery tourney at a set time? What am I missing here? If you live further away... set your alarm alittle earlier... its just that easy.


Sure it would be ok if it was a shotgun start at say 11 or noon. But most guys don't want to shoot that late in the day. For me every club we shoot at is at least a 2 hour drive with the exception of TA, MAC, and 2RIVERS (those are all about an hour and a half) Jen doesn't get home until 1 am, then we have the wind down period as we get ready for bed. It is usually 3-4am before we get to sleep. In order for us to make even a 10am shotgun start we need to be up no later than 6:30-7:00 to have time to freshen up, stop and grab drinks, and breakfast for the road, and make it on time.

I realize that not everyone travels, or has the same type of schedule. So some people like to get there early, and get it out of the way. Casual reg. from 7-11am would just open the doors to more folks from outside the area, and to those who do not live their life on a day shift schedule. And at most it keeps the club members at the range an extra hour, but they still get home in time for dinner.
I never understood why 3d clubs all have casual registration from 8-2, but field clubs insist on shotgun at 9 or 10. It takes the same amount of time to shoot, 3d has a lot more work involved to clean up, and those clubs don't seem to mind. 

Oh, and ANYTIME I am the last one on the course, or even just at the club late I offer to stick around, and help clean up so everyone can get home. Even if it is not my home club:wink:


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

Back to topic, theres a shoot this sunday at PWA......


----------



## sweet old bill (Apr 21, 2003)

One of the best bow clubs in the good old USA. I sure miss the amount of good clubs in the VA area.

I use to live in Manassas VA for about 12 years and would not miss one of your shoots, sure loved the black bear shoot, do they still have it ?

I was a member of the Cub run archers... I am now retired from IBM and live in upstate NY, land of snow, black flies, and not to many deer. But lots of turkey...


Have a great shoot and say hello to any of the cub run archers for me...


Billl

Sweet Old Bill archery Pro shop


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

Shotgun start??

How much Matt??? Might be able to swing up there.....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

nanayak said:


> Shotgun start??
> 
> How much Matt??? Might be able to swing up there.....
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I think its $5, but not 100% sure. See you Sunday!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

nanayak said:


> Shotgun start??
> 
> How much Matt??? Might be able to swing up there.....
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


How much???? It's not Vegas or Nationals....under $10 just like all the other local shoots :doh:


----------



## tabarch (Sep 20, 2006)

nanayak said:


> Shotgun start??
> 
> How much Matt??? Might be able to swing up there.....
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


it should be $8 to shoot


----------



## ArchmdFaulk (Jul 5, 2009)

*How much*

That right $8.00.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

You know Matt....one of these days in the near future we are gonna have to shoot together....I don't think we have shot together since indoors back in 2002 or 03 

Nino can't shoot in our group though.....calling arrows would SUCK


----------



## frank_jones (Mar 2, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> You know Matt....one of these days in the near future we are gonna have to shoot together....I don't think we have shot together since indoors back in 2002 or 03
> 
> Nino can't shoot in our group though.....calling arrows would SUCK


I tried to tell you that archery has a " click ", you are not in it.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Frank you would be surprised by my circle :wink:


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

Thanks guys.. Haven't done much with the ultras lately... Guess its time to make a sight tape... (Not ready with the recurve yet )

I'll see what I can do....

Who else is going????
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ArchmdFaulk (Jul 5, 2009)

*shoot together*

That would be good. I like shooting in Md. too.


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

Just had to refletch 14 arrows, damn glue was to old. Wasted all those vanes. If the rain holds off on Sunday, gonna have to tune before we shoot. May have a chance in about an hour if its still light out. Bummer.....


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

Had a great time today. Weather was great and shot halfway ok. There is a 3D shoot May 15th and the state animal May 22-23rd. 9am start.....


----------



## sweet old bill (Apr 21, 2003)

Do you still hold the black bear shoot sometime this summer and or is all your shoots now NFAA ield or hunter rounds ????

Our shoot in upstate NY was cancelled due to weather, rain and more rain.\ this past Sunday.


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

sweet old bill said:


> Do you still hold the black bear shoot sometime this summer and or is all your shoots now NFAA ield or hunter rounds ????
> 
> Our shoot in upstate NY was cancelled due to weather, rain and more rain.\ this past Sunday.


Yup, still have the black bear shoot.


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

Yup..awesome shoot, beautiful day, and shot like crap....still a good day 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

